
On Standups - seige
https://medium.com/@lifeinafolder/on-stand-ups-in-software-teams-28ae832d3457#.dflm70e1q
======
dudul
I really hate the standup.

First of all, it's such a pain to schedule. Impossible to have it first thing
in the morning cause there is always a clown who doesn't show up before 10am.
Tough to have it just before lunch cause not everybody eats at the same time.
So usually it's around 10:30am or 11am. A nice 15 minute interruption in the
middle of the morning.

Second, you have the one who says "yesterday I did the API, today I do the
API", the one who starts detailing all the modules he wrote yesterday,
including how he named all his variables, and the one who starts a "we do it
live" design session.

I killed standup on my team and replaced it with a slack channel. Just post
your update between 8 and 11 and we're all good. If you're blocked I assume
you'll be a grown up and ask for help.

~~~
seige
Have you considered moving it to the end of the day? So rather than signal the
start of day, signal the end.

First, that disconnects showing up to work from standups. Second, I think
people have a better idea of what they did and what they are bothered about
for tomorrow (i.e. the blockers)

